# My Red Belly's Belly Is Black!



## redqueen (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 150 gal with a total of 5 red bellies... I just added 4 a couple weeks ago and did a water change yesterday. My biggest piranha, (who was housed alone in the 150 until the others were added) his belly has gone black. I know it normally turns white when the light is off for a bit but have never seen or heard of this PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like breeding colors which is perfectly normal dont sweat it.


----------



## redqueen (Sep 16, 2010)

So would that mean it's female or male?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Size of fish, pic of coloration would be nice. Rbp get dark when they mature. I have 7 Black rbp in my tank.adding new fish probably stimulated your original fish into wanting to spawn.


----------



## redqueen (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't upload any pics at the moment... and it's about 8 inches now.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds to me like one is getting ready to breed.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

redqueen said:


> So would that mean it's female or male?


you cant tell if they are male or female some people who have experience with P's notice some differences in shape and thickness but it is only a best guess. the darker coloration would be present in both males and females so color does not differentiate the two sexes


----------

